# (SORTED) Need some help with PayPal



## Dietz (7/6/18)

I just saw that CartelMods have stock on the Revenant Battery hatch!!

Last time I tried to place an order on their site using my CC details (As I dont have paypal) things did not Work out too well.

Now I want to get one before they sell out again. Is there anyone here with a paypal account who will let me pay them and then they can complete the order using their Paypal account?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Wishing you all the best @Dietz ! I know how long you've been wanting to get this fixed.

If I had an account I would gladly help, but all I can do for you ATM is send you positive vibes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Maybe @Moerse Rooikat can help you out?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Wishing you all the best @Dietz ! I know how long you've been wanting to get this fixed.
> 
> If I had an account I would gladly help, but all I can do for you ATM is send you positive vibes...
> 
> View attachment 134582


Wow  Just wow @Stosta 
Thanks I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Maybe @Moerse Rooikat can help you out?


Thanks @RainstormZA !
Wat se jy Oom @Moerse Rooikat , Kan jy uithelp met die een?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Wishing you all the best @Dietz ! I know how long you've been wanting to get this fixed.
> 
> If I had an account I would gladly help, but all I can do for you ATM is send you positive vibes...
> 
> View attachment 134582



That looks like a bunch of dildo's more than positive vibes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Amir said:


> That looks like a bunch of dildo's more than positive vibes


I'm not too clued up on the differences, that's more of @Christos ' forte.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @RainstormZA !
> Wat se jy Oom @Moerse Rooikat , Kan jy uithelp met die een?


ja hoekom nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Thanks again everyone!
I think I am sorted out Now, Thanks @Amir and @Moerse Rooikat !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> I think I am sorted out Now, Thanks @Amir and @Moerse Rooikat !!


Any problems give me a shout, you are more than welcome to use my PayPal account as well. Kudos to @Moerse Rooikat , this is the vaping community spirit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (7/6/18)

Vrugte tor. Hy woon in bome en eet vrugte.
Vibra tor. Hy woon in Stosta se laai en vreed batterye.

Groete

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm not too clued up on the differences, that's more of @Christos ' forte.


I'm not to clued up either. I just know you like them all in at the same time....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dietz (7/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Any problems give me a shout, you are more than welcome to use my PayPal account as well. Kudos to @Moerse Rooikat , this is the vaping community spirit.


Thanks @Room Fogger I appreciate your offer to help!
I tried registering a paypal account a few minutes ago, but did not get far as I could not find SA on the locations part. Will give it another go tonight or just wait until Saturday when I have a bit more patience for sukkeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger I appreciate your offer to help!
> I tried registering a paypal account a few minutes ago, but did not get far as I could not find SA on the locations part. Will give it another go tonight or just wait until Saturday when I have a bit more patience for sukkeling


jou gese ek sal jou help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (11/6/18)

Been in contact by phone with Cartel Mods Today and have Just placed my first order Using My Very own Paypal account TO GET A CARTEL REPLACEMENT LATCH!!!!  

Now lets see how the delivery goes from CartelMods LA

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

